# Once Upon A Time, There Was A 14k Gold Timex Named Dorado...



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

That's it for me! :lol:

I respectfully defer to the gentleman from NY.

Bill, would you mind filling in the rest?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

